# Bourbon



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I keep reading the threads regarding scotch and keep remembering the times that I've tried scotch and thought that it tasted like dirt or had the smell of whatever the heck that smell is.

I say drink Bourbon!!

Lets talk good old American Bourbon, made right here in the U.S.A.!! Don't have to smuggle it in, no seizure problems, no customs worries and so on and so on.

I like Knob Creek, Makers Mark, Elijah Craig, regular old black label Jack Daniels in about that order. Not crazy about Woodford Reserve, Bookers or Jim Beam.

I like it on the rocks or I like it with a touch of sweet vermouth.

What do you like and how do you drink it? If you like something other than the ones on my list let us know. I am sure that there is a good bourbon out ther that we haven't tried.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I like Jim Beam it is smoother and has a nice nutty flavor... a little light when compared to Makers Mark (in flavor; not just strength). I have both in my cabinet right now. I do like that Makers Mark just not with a smoke. then again most whiskies overpower a cigar. IMHO.

T


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

knob creek, Gentleman Jack, Jim Beam

but I'll basically drink whatever is being poured!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I just got Wild Turkey Russells Reserve in a bomb and its excellent. Drink it straight maybe an ice cube if its hot. Also enjoy Jack single barrel, Gentleman Jack, Evan Williams single barrel. Minds blank on anything else at this time...


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Bourbon, rum, scotch, I like em all!

Ya gots to try Van Winkles 10 or Pappy's Family Reserve! I like many of the others mentioned here, and I'll add Single Barrel Jack. But VW :al


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Grew up in Nova Scotia where rum was king. Parents drank scotch, rye, irish, rum, gin, a bit of vodka but NO BOURBON. 

First time I drank bourbon was when I just moved to Iowa and my roomate at Iowa State bought the Beam bottle with the handle and the device to tip the bottle for pouring when you're drunk. 

Damn, nothing better than a snifter of bourbon after supper. Now I drink mainly bourbon if I'm drinking liquor, although I do make a few rum drinks in the summer. I prefer bourbon neat, except bookers which I cut with a bit of water.

I drink them all and my favorite is the one in my glass.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I haven't had a lot of experience with Bourbon. Years ago I had Knob Creek and liked it after I had warmed up to it. I have a bottle of Maker's Mark that I've had for a bit and I'm making progress on it. I do like it so I should probably check out some others.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Wild Turkey, Knob Creek, Buffalo Trace, and Woodford Reserve. A couple of ice cubes and nothing else. Doesn't get any better.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Bourbon:
Pappy van Winkle 12 ,18 and when I can afford it 20 year old. Truely an amazing bourbon!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Everybody is talking up Pappys. What do you like about it? Is it sweet, oaky,brown sugary what flavors come out in it. I don't like super strong like Bookers, you shouldn't have to cut it hard just to drink it. I like it smooth.


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm a BIG fan of bourbons. My favorite is Maker's Mark. I'm a big Jack fan...regular black label, Gentleman Jack...and I have had the chance to have the Single Barrel...which I thought was just fantastic. I'm not a bourbon snob, I drink anything. I don't mind Beam. To that end...tonight I purchased my first bottle of Jim Beam Black. I am REALLY impressed. I mean...really impressed. I drink it on ice. Floral, smooth, brown sugar. I just love this stuff.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

(909) said:


> Everybody is talking up Pappys. What do you like about it? Is it sweet, oaky,brown sugary what flavors come out in it. I don't like super strong like Bookers, you shouldn't have to cut it hard just to drink it. I like it smooth.


I only have the 12yo, so can't speak for the high $ stuff, but it's very smooth and nicely sweet. Flavors of caramel, honey and vanilla. I love the smell of the stuff too, smells like caramel, vanilla and orange liquer. I catch myself sitting there sniffing the glass and have to remind myself to drink it! Just had to pour myself a little to refresh my memory


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Jack Black, but I'm more of a rum drinker.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bourbon seems to be the new drink with cigars. I like Makers and of course Jack.


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

Jack Daniels Single Barrel isn't bad but I'll stick with the Scots Whisky, it must be the peat.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like the scotch a little better as well. However alot of my cigar buddies are into The Bourbon and the rum as well.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I only have the 12yo, so can't speak for the high $ stuff, but it's very smooth and nicely sweet. Flavors of caramel, honey and vanilla. I love the smell of the stuff too, smells like caramel, vanilla and orange liquer. I catch myself sitting there sniffing the glass and have to remind myself to drink it! Just had to pour myself a little to refresh my memory


 I like burbon too bookers, bakers, bazil haydens.. plan on taking some bazil haydens to sd herf


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> ..., bazil haydens.. plan on taking some bazil haydens to sd herf


Great choice! One of my favorites! You should really try Woodford Reserve. Inexspensive for the super taste and quality.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

See if you can special order some Bourbon called Conecuh Ridge. It's an old Alabama whiskey maker's recipe. I think they actually moved the distillery to Tennessee because the original site was located in a National Forest but it still the same guy making I believe. The recipe is passed down through is family and is now more than 100 years old? Not sure about that...but hell it's freakin good! Google the name and give them a call or find it online somewhere, it's definitely worth it.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Makers, Knob Creek and Woodford Reserve. I will even drink Early Times if I have to. I have a friend that lives in Louisville where it is made and that is all that he will drink.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I have to jump on the Pappy Band Wagon...their 20 year old Family Reserve is the best I have ever had. Smooth as silk and loaded with more flavors and nuances than I can ever describe. 

It's made from Buffalo Trace which runs about $10 a bottle. If you want to get an idea of what it's like, try some Trace (if you can find it) and imagine it with 20 years of aging concentrating the flavors.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

(909) said:


> I say drink Bourbon!!
> 
> Lets talk good old American Bourbon, made right here in the U.S.A.!! Don't have to smuggle it in, no seizure problems, no customs worries and so on and so on.


:tpd:


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

ky toker said:


> :tpd:


Same here. If it is made in Kentucky or Tennessee, I'll probably drink it.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

look what I caught on VD day. Wife felt bad, I believe, because I had picked up a book from one of her favorite authors so when I arrived home from work there it was.

No, I did not break in open yet. I worked outside 'til midnight.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

ky toker said:


> look what I caught on VD day. Wife felt bad, I believe, because I had picked up a book from one of her favorite authors so when I arrived home from work there it was.
> 
> No, I did not break in open yet. I worked outside 'til midnight.


oh, my - that's nice, 'toker...

and regarding bourbon in general? all i can say is; god bless my kentucky brethren to the north. :al


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

ky toker said:


> look what I caught on VD day. Wife felt bad, I believe, because I had picked up a book from one of her favorite authors so when I arrived home from work there it was.
> 
> No, I did not break in open yet. I worked outside 'til midnight.


Good stuff ya got there. I saw that the 96 is in the old ABC store last weekend.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

ky toker said:


> look what I caught on VD day. Wife felt bad, I believe, because I had picked up a book from one of her favorite authors so when I arrived home from work there it was.
> 
> No, I did not break in open yet. I worked outside 'til midnight.


I like it!!!

I think that this should be a mandatory Valentines Day gift. Flowers and chocolates for the wife, bottle of bourbon for the husband:r


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Had a bit more of the Cock this past weekend; Fighting Cock bourbon that is. :al 



Fighting Cock is from Heaven Hill and is one of the stronger bourbons, robust and kind of lacking on the finish. But it makes good for mixed drinks.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

D. Generate said:


> I haven't had a lot of experience with Bourbon. Years ago I had Knob Creek and liked it after I had warmed up to it. I have a bottle of Maker's Mark that I've had for a bit and I'm making progress on it. I do like it so I should probably check out some others.


Heh heh. I guess cigars aren't the only slope I've plummeted down in the last year.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Heh heh. I guess cigars aren't the only slope I've plummeted down in the last year.


:tpd: I know what you mean. This past year I've plummeted down the ISOM slope of death and I've been trying all kinds of scotch whiskey. :hn


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

I find Jack Single Barrel to be winelike, almost a cognac in its taste and bouquet...very nice in a small snifter. I'm developing a taste for Bullit, now...it won't replace Bookers, though. I don't think there's any other available single barrel bourbon that is bottled straight from the cask undiluted for proof.


----------



## StsFirstmate (Feb 7, 2006)

Ah a subject dear to my heart! Jim Beam is one of my customers and they recently bought Makers Mark. They send a very nice gift basket during the holidays.
I will have to try Pappys since folks are talking it up.
My personal favorite is Blanton's single barrel bourbon. An dear old friend who is a retired Marine Colonel turned me on to it. It is a little tough to find. It has a distinctive squat decanter and the cork tops are brass castings of different triple crown winners. I am still shy a few in my collection. Great subject for derby day!
I actually prefer single malt scotch. The Macallan is my favorite and Talisker although most folks find it too peaty for their taste. My idea of the most perfect vacation in the world would be going to the Isle of Skye in Scotland and spending half the time doing tastings at distilleries and the other half fishing for salmon! with cigar worked into the schedule here and there.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I know it's not Bourbon but,

I'm drinking some Crown Royal tonight.........very smooth!!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

My brother-in-law and me are drinking a 10 year old Evan Williams Single Barrel bourbon and it is amazing. For the price you can not beat the taste.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Ole Grandad. I am the House that Ole Grandad built!!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Drank my fill of Basel Hayden last night!! Was oh soooo good!!!


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

You guys need to be from KY. Home of Woodford Reserve, Wild Turkey, Evan Williams, Ole Grandad, Jim Beam...ect...ect...


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> Ole Grandad. I am the House that Ole Grandad built!!!


Oh I know Old Grandad. I know it well reminds me of college. For a fun night chase it with some kind of 101proff peppermint schnapps. The next big challenge is to try and remember the night the next afternoon. That may be the reason that semester is still a little foggy to this day. I forgot to add I have now switched to Knob Creek and no shot glasses, and take it a little easier.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Drank my fill of Basel Hayden last night!! Was oh soooo good!!!


Basel's is smooooooth. Soon as I have a bit more spendin' money [after our move] I'll be nabbin' a bottle of it.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

We had a tasting the other night - 4 different scotches followed by 6 bourbons. I generally like scotch better, but of the bourbons I liked Basil Hayden's, Blanton's single barrel, and Pappy's (forget exactly which one). Maker's Mark was my least favorite (not surprising due to price I guess)


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

OilMan said:


> You guys need to be from KY. Home of Woodford Reserve, Wild Turkey, Evan Williams, Ole Grandad, Jim Beam...ect...ect...


Thats why I loved going to school at the University of Kentucky. I need to get back and go on some bourbon tours.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Makers if it has to be Bourbon, but scotch is my first love


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

(909) said:


> I know it's not Bourbon but,
> 
> I'm drinking some Crown Royal tonight.........very smooth!!


by far my favorite go-to drink.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm a Maker's Mark gal, but I would love to try some of these others. I think I will look for an online retailer and order some up:dr


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> I'm a Maker's Mark gal, but I would love to try some of these others. I think I will look for an online retailer and order some up:dr


Marianne-

You can check out www.bevmo.com..

I love Beverages and More! for decent booze prices. Thay have Bookers on sale right now too..


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks! I ordered some Pappy's and a bottle of single malt scotch for my sister-we are going camping next week-might as well go in style


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Thanks! I ordered some Pappy's and a bottle of single malt scotch for my sister-we are going camping next week-might as well go in style


Sounds like a plan.. If your looking to try bourbons, next time you get around to it, order up a bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Breed.. Bottled at 108.4 proof, it's damn tasty stuff..


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

From the limited selection of bourbon we get in the UK, i prefer Jack Daniels to Jim Beam.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Ironfreak said:


> Sounds like a plan.. If your looking to try bourbons, next time you get around to it, order up a bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Breed.. Bottled at 108.4 proof, it's damn tasty stuff..


I had some 100 proof Wild Turkey in Las Vegas-it was very good. I will try the 108 one of these days.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Ironfreak said:


> Sounds like a plan.. If your looking to try bourbons, next time you get around to it, order up a bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Breed.. Bottled at 108.4 proof, it's damn tasty stuff..


That stuff will lie to you:al


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I was planning on picking up Bullett, but the store I was at had the price a bit high and as I surveyed the shelf I spotted a silent sitting bottle of Elijah Craig. It was as if it were patiently awaiting the hunter wanting to be found. Right at $19 for a 750ml 12yr small batch looked very hard to pass up.

A great buy! This bourbon is a delight to drink. [edited] Proof that you can buy good bourbon without a big price tag.










""Noting Elijah Craig's qualities at a $17.99 national average retail for a 750ml bottle, Hansell praised Elijah Craig as having "everything a Bourbon enthusiast could ask for: it's fully matured, nicely balanced, and richly flavored, while still showing subtle complexity usually found in Bourbons twice its price." "


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm partial to Wild Turkey and Jim Beam. Most of my friends are Scotch drinkers, so I end up drinking a lot of Dewers, but the bourbon is my first choice. On the rocks is the only way to go.

I'm intrigued by all the fans of Pappys here and will definitely be giving it a try.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I came home from the camping trip and we went out on the boat for a swim and to cool off. I ended the slow boat ride home with a glass of Pappy's and a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990. With the sun setting on the mountains and the cool breeze-a good bourbon and a good cigar-one of life's perfect moments.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

vtdragon said:


> I'm partial to Wild Turkey and Jim Beam. Most of my friends are Scotch drinkers, so I end up drinking a lot of Dewers, but the bourbon is my first choice. On the rocks is the only way to go.
> 
> I'm intrigued by all the fans of Pappys here and will definitely be giving it a try.


I'm all about Beam. It goes well with Coke, prefer Black if straight. I'm interested in this Pappys as well, though I wasn't ready to drop the $$ for the 15/20yr, 10yr was gone.

I was looking at Dewers, how is it?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I prefer my drink straight up w/my smokes. Makers Mark, Crown Royal, JD, Jameson, Knob Creek, Woodford and my hard to find Irish whiskey favorite "PADDY" which I get when someone I know goes to Ireland and is kind enough to bring me back a bottle or two.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

the truth - and Pappy Van Winkle's - will set you free... oh, yes indeedy. the 20 year Pappy is sublimely wonderful - vanilla, charred oak, touch of caramel. whatever. it's smooth, robust, perfect finish. over a couple of cubes with a boli CG. nice... and damned expensive, it is. 

and then i just saw the 23 year old at the liquor store... hmm. do i buy that - or a box of siglo III?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> a glass of Pappy's and a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990.


Last night I had a glass of Elijah Craig while smoking a Vin 90, that cigar must pair well with bourbon. It was a match.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Reading this thread from the beginning, a couple of things came to mind.

Technically because of the "Lincoln County process", Jack Daniels is ineligible to be called bourbon. Thus it is not considered bourbon but rather "Tennessee whiskey".

It also was suggested that Buffalo Trace, _the whiskey brand_ is the same or similar to Van Winkle whiskey (just younger). This is not correct. The name of the distillery that bottles both brand names happens to also be named Buffalo Trace.

AFAIK, Van Winkle whiskey that is bottled at this time has never been produced by or at Buffalo Trace distillery. In the future that will be the case (if & when the whiskey produced recently matures to an age suitable).

It's also a well known fact that Van Winkle is wheat formula bourbon, I'm fairly certain Buffalo Trace (the brand) is rye formula bourbon. It is a great buy as described but more of a precursor to Buffalo Trace's (the distillery's) rye formula bourbons rather than older Pappy presentations.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Concur with the above post.

Buffalo Trace Distilleries produces a number of bourbons and acquired Van Winkle around 2001. They have bottled Van Winkle on site since its arrival, though it is not Buffalo Trace Bourbon, and Van Winkle will continue to be produced with the same ingredients as before. And now that Van Winkle is at Buffalo Trace Dis. it set a reunion with them and Welller putting them both at the same distiller once again.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Usually a Scotch drinker, I'm just about finished with my 1st bottle of Bourbon... Buffalo Trace. I think I'm hooked!!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

On Christmas Eve I found a gem at my fathers. Back in their kitchen closet was an unlabelled bottle of bourbon; straight from the barrel Old Fitzgerald. His wifes ex works at Heaven Hill and her son collected a few of these bottles. At 150 (approx.) proof I was amazed at how smooth it seemed, but after it went down you could definitely feel the strength. And after a few sips I could feel that 150, it was getting me to that destination very quick. The taste itself was very rich with flavor. Now I just have to acquire my own bottle.


----------



## tadams17 (Nov 23, 2005)

I like The Irish Jameison, had a bottle of the 15 year on New Years...It was Great! For Scotch the best I have had is Jonny Walker Black..It was really smooth without the after taste that is with most scotch...For regular bourbon we have to stay cheap because we buy so much, R&R every weekend...


----------



## ncohafmuta (Feb 16, 2006)

from my knowledge on the subject, to be called 'bourbon', it has to come from kentucky..otherwise it's sour-mash.

-Tony


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

ncohafmuta said:


> from my knowledge on the subject, to be called 'bourbon', it has to come from kentucky..otherwise it's sour-mash.
> 
> -Tony


Bourbon can be made anywhere, but the majority does come from Kentucky. To be called bourbon, the mash bill(recipe) has to be at least 51% corn. People sometimes think sour mash is a type of whiskey, but it's actually a part of the distilling process. "Sour mash" or old mash is added back to the new mash in the distilling process.


----------



## bigr8131963 (Dec 21, 2006)

I like your choices just about any of the small batchs you can't go wrong:u


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I've never had a small batch Bourbon that I did not like. This is one spirit that I feel you can buy just about any higher end brand and not lose. Hell, even Maker's Mark is pretty good...


----------



## Carbide357 (Dec 23, 2006)

hollywood said:


> Drank my fill of Basel Hayden last night!! Was oh soooo good!!!


 Ive drank my fill of Basel many of nights so smooth is almost dangerous.


----------



## smokeydog (Jul 15, 2006)

i like Ecraig 12 yr, woodford reserve and buffalo trace in that order.


----------

